# Mad (4400) Hides and other fake rock stuff.



## mad_at_arms (May 27, 2011)

Hi guys,
Been giving this DIY stuff a go. I've always been reluctant to shell out cash for something I reckon I could have a fair go at so here it is.
(I plan to update as things roll on - not big on making too many threads)
Any questions pm.

Plant holder
to fit a 12cm potplant I bought two plants today, I figure I can alternate them as they get trashed by lizard traffic














Little bit of heat equals













First coat of flexigrout


----------



## melluvssnakes (May 27, 2011)

Hey mate, how are you finding the flexigrout? Easy to work with? Where did you get it from?


----------



## mad_at_arms (May 27, 2011)

Bunnings (Dunlop flexible coloured grout) So far I've done two coats and its doing alright.
Mix it wetter than instructions. I did 150grams grout 90-100ml water it fills tha gaps and crevis's(sic) Might do a coat mixed with pvc glue and see how it goes
I've bought Liquid sandstone for the final coats. I also picked up a grout sealer thats non toxic safe for the environment, etc, blah blah.
I will be testing my final product very well before installment.
Will keep you posted.(see what I did there?)


----------



## crocka79 (May 27, 2011)

Looks the goods so far, interested in seeing the finished product. might make my own rock wall hmmmmm


----------



## bluey87 (May 27, 2011)

is this stuff expensive to buy, im going to make a trip to bunnings tmw suss it all out ill start off with something small like a hide rock or something cheers for the ideas


----------



## FusionMorelia (May 27, 2011)

liquid sandstone eh??? what's the end result of said liquid? is it like a glue or paint? 
is their fumes with it? do you have to seal it after the sandstone stuff? 
or is it a sealer type thing? i like the sound of this stuff

Nato


----------



## Jeannine (May 28, 2011)

*im actually liking the look of it as it is so will be keeping an eye on this with interest*


----------



## 1woma (May 28, 2011)

Im interested to see the sandstane liquid to..... Nato there was a thread a few weeks ago in the general section..... somone had used it for a wall, i'll see if i can find it for you. Im interested to know the price and how far it goes, also does it also need waterproofing? 

BTW great hide, something like that will work to hide the access whole to the bottom of the enclosure, so thanks for the idea.


----------



## mad_at_arms (May 28, 2011)

N.A.T.O said:


> liquid sandstone eh??? what's the end result of said liquid? is it like a glue or paint?
> is their fumes with it? do you have to seal it after the sandstone stuff?
> or is it a sealer type thing? i like the sound of this stuff
> 
> Nato


Liquid Sandstone will be the finishing coats, its waterbased Non Toxic UV resistant and about $27 a Litre (there is another thread on here where some one used it.)


----------



## jack (May 28, 2011)

i have been using liquid sandstone for a few years. i finish the project with some spray paint on top.


----------



## 1woma (May 28, 2011)

jack said:


> i have been using liquid sandstone for a few years. i finish the project with some spray paint on top.


 

got any pic's?????


----------



## mad_at_arms (May 29, 2011)

Ready for finishing coats of Liquid sandstone.













I did about 7-8 coats of grout all up. I mixed PVA glue in the later coats. Before applying each new coat I used a large soft brush to remove any loose grout. I found after using the PVA glue there was less loose grout to brush off.


----------



## crocka79 (Jun 1, 2011)

Looking sweet mate, so the grout sealer is goin on next?


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok so I've finished the plant holder. The Liquid sandstone wasn't as easy to work with as the grout. Using a wet brush or sponge helps to spread it out.
I did two coats of the sandstone then added the green paint for a thin coat on the areas as seen and another straight coat on selected areas. 
The inside just got a couple of coats of grout sealer (non toxic environmently friendly) and two of mod podge. I also tinted the second coat with some grey. I want the pot to be interchangable so I silasticed another pot of the same size in to collect any excess water and allow removal of plant.
























Pretty happy with my first finished attempt.
I still have a hide that I started first and are finishing off at the moment
here's a sneak peek:-





Bonus frog ledge I whipped up whilst wait for things to dry.
Thin layer of silastic to seal it.




you will note the different colour on the lefthand. Doh! (Dont forget to measure your enclosure and allow for growth in size as you layer grout.) 





Get motivated people!!!


----------



## bluey87 (Jun 3, 2011)

lookin goood mate came up well


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks Bluey!
I just picked up a 4ft enclosure on wednesdaythats pretty much bare, so my creative mind is in overdrive right now.


----------



## Trouble (Jun 3, 2011)

wow! they look great! I love the idea of liquid sandstone  
you're quite the rock moulder lol. thanks for keeping us updated! your animals should love them!


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jun 5, 2011)

I am intrigued by the idea of the liquid sandstone... Is it rough to the touch? Will that make cleaning up poo spray difficult?

I just did a google search on liquid sandstone, it's freaking awesome. How heavy does it make things? It's flexable, so it won't crack, which is perfect. It looks, fantastic, comes in 3 different shades and has got so many different uses! I want some right now!


----------



## Laghairt (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes I used it for my latest rock wall and it's great. It will be hard to clean though so I'm going to make sure I seal it very well. Here's how it's looking at the moment. I'll be finished next weekend.


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jun 5, 2011)

Rondo, is it heavy? I currently use cement, and it makes the background HEAVY! How does the liquid sandstone compare do you know?


----------



## Laghairt (Jun 5, 2011)

It is heavy but since it is stronger than cement, you don't need to use as much. That wall is fiberglass so I don't need to put more than 1 coat. The 1L tubs probably weigh around 2kg and I would have used just over half the tub for that wall.


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jun 5, 2011)

How did you go with the fiberglass wall? I'm looking at doing a wall using polyester resin, and then coating it in liquid sandstone.


----------



## Laghairt (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes that would work well, I used builders bog (polyester resin) to do a lot of filling for my wall in the pic. The liquid sandstone adheres to it no problem. I think fiberglass would be easier to work with on a large rock wall but polyester resin would work fine

Have you thought of using epoxy resin mixed with sand over a foam mould?


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm only just starting to explore the wonderful world of resins and liquid stone. I want to do a whole heap of research into it before I start to actually do anything with it


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jun 14, 2011)

I finished my hide yesterday I used a 10L oil bottle from work(new and clean!) as the shell. Cut one side of the bottle and some entrances into it, built around it with foam and expander foam. Numerous coats of Flexigrout and then finished with liquid sandstone. 





I used some masking tape to hold bits and to control the expander foam until it set. Make sure you remove it after the foam has set. I had it lifting and coming loose whilst grouting.








My dog Bronson supervises:lol:




A piece of slate to bask on and a tree stump for aesthetics.




Cant wait to put it in the enclosure and watch it be ignored!!


----------



## marteed (Jun 15, 2011)

Love it, looks really good!!


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jun 15, 2011)

Lol don't you love the appreciation that our animals show all our hard work and creativitity?


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 21, 2011)

Heres a few progress pics of one of the rock features I did for the enclosure.
From this add expanda foam and grout




To this I then add colour




then this gets toned right down




to finally create this


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 21, 2011)

superb as always Mad ! your posts are always an inspiration to all to give it a go. Its great to see so many members rolling up their sleeves and giving it a go because they've seen how to do it.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks Jax, I've taking a lot of my inspiration and more importantly *motivation *from DIY threads on here. Your posts (as well as others) have helped guide my progress. And Treg most certainly upped the bar, when it comes to painting.


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 22, 2011)

let's hope Treg doesn't mind a bit of friendly competition. I've just started repainting mine, I took it one stage too far and FUBAR ! back to the start again. It was 2c out in the shed last night but I'm determine to have the base colour dry so I can spend most if the weekend drybrushing. It's turning into a ' ground hog day' project LOL


----------



## Tinky (Jul 22, 2011)

How are you mountingn the Frrog ledge.

I have done corner units for my dragons which were self supporting, but am looking at a wall feature for my nakes. Needs to be removable for cleaning.

Cheers


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 22, 2011)

haha "groundhog day" :-don't going punching no Neds!! Least with painting if you stuff it up (and its only really in your own eyes) you can just go over the top of it. 
I could have gone on for days with highlights and detail, I just had to say enough is enough!!
Been on a major high since completion. Which just fuels the DIY addiction.


----------



## 1woma (Jul 22, 2011)

lol Jax im doing the same thing.... repainting this weekend lol..... i have been working on a small wall for my little 30x42h glass tank that my sons bredli juvi is in, but used to much black paint in the ink wash and it all went up the creek lol

mad your painting is great


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks 1woma.

Thanks 1woma.

Heres a few progress pics of the large basking ledge
I made it in two pieces and the front comes off, so I can get into clean























I used some green glow in the dark safety paint on some areas. After coating with pondtite it doesn't glow as strong or as long. Still glows for about 25-30mins after the light go out. 
Haven't got any goods pics of it glowing, I'll need to set the tripod up for that.



Tinky said:


> How are you mountingn the Frrog ledge.
> 
> I have done corner units for my dragons which were self supporting, but am looking at a wall feature for my nakes. Needs to be removable for cleaning.
> 
> Cheers



I used glass and window silicone. I was looking at using velcro to fix one of my rocks. But I ended up making it lock snug into another piece.


----------



## mad_at_arms (May 26, 2012)

Bump this with some pics of my Marman temple.


----------



## Tassie97 (May 26, 2012)

Thats amazing


----------



## caleb96 (May 26, 2012)

looks so good mate its making me want to start doing my own just need the things


----------



## mad_at_arms (May 27, 2012)

Thanks guys. I am working on a fake hollow tree root and branch at the moment, I'll get a snap of it today.


----------



## Revell13 (Jun 12, 2012)

Ive gone beyond amazement and being all proud of you Mad to just plain JEALOUS! I thought I had a good thing going with my setup, now I'm going to have to go through all your DIY threads and <copy> <paste> your ideas into my head


----------



## IsaHerpLvrs (Jun 12, 2012)

Loving it! Think i may have to start planning making some of my own stuff if i can get myself motivated!!


----------



## Revell13 (Jun 12, 2012)

I started a back wall/rock/hide for my copper tail skink enclosure tonight, ill post some pics tomorrow, I went for the super easy option, glued enough foam together to make a brick, enter: Drimmel, shape till I'm happy, grout


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow, some nice looking stuff happening here :shock: Awsome 

A hot soldering iron is good for shaping styrene foam too.... practice on an offcut (do it outside, it stinks)


----------



## J-A-X (Jun 13, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> Wow, some nice looking stuff happening here :shock: Awsome
> 
> A hot soldering iron is good for shaping styrene foam too.... practice on an offcut (do it outside, it stinks)



And the fumes are TOXIC ! I always put a small fan off to one side behind me to blow the fume away .. Takes a bit of positioning if you use a butane pencil torch like me so it doesnt blow the flame out, but it can be done. I find the torch easier as you don't have to touch the flame to the foam just get close enough for the heat to do its work, less fumes than touch melting it too


----------



## Revell13 (Jun 13, 2012)

This is the scorpion hide I finished last night:

The guy I made it for wanted 3 separate sections each with their own entrance thus the slightly strange look, this is a corner unit btw.







Started off using the soldering iron but I broke it  (overheating?) so the drimmel worked really well to finish it off, ill post a pic tonight to show you where I'm at with this one.

Bottom 


Front


----------



## J-A-X (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey Mad! They're hijacking you thread here! Any updates ? good work on your drybrushing too, it really finishes the pieces off well

Revell, maybe you can start your own thread


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Jun 14, 2012)

Mad..... you are a genu-wine arteest :shock:

Absolutely stunning craftmanship 

Crikey they look nice....


----------



## Revell13 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sorry Mad! Didn't mean to hijack, just wanted to share 

Ill throw the rest of my stuff up on this thread so I don't continue to hijack 

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/first-attempt-terrarium-furniture-186546/


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Jun 14, 2012)

Yours are nice too rev, yours are very natural.....

But mads are 'super-natural' :shock:


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jun 14, 2012)

Jaxrtfm said:


> Hey Mad! They're hijacking you thread here! Any updates ? good work on your drybrushing too, it really finishes the pieces off well


Thank you DIY Guru your praise is the highest accolade one could receive in the DIY section. 

I've been working night shift and its far too cold in the mornings to be out the shed. 









This is as far as I have got on my hollow tree trunk.
I plan to make the trunk a bit higher and make a branch running off it for basking on.
Cap'n RB- I used a soldering iron for the stone work on my temple, I personally love the smell of melting polystyrene.

Thanks for the kind comments all.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow, your peices are great, would love to borrow your inventive mind :lol:


----------



## mudgudgeon (Jun 14, 2012)

mad_at_arms said:


> thank you diy guru your praise is the highest accolade one could receive in the diy section.
> i
> i've been working night shift and its far too cold in the mornings to be out the shed.
> 
> ...



Nice, will add that one to the memory bank  its got good potential.


----------



## Revell13 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thats starting to look great already Mad, you have been tempting me to buy some foam in a can for a while now... BRB off to Mitre10...

Mad, just wondering what the "Silastic" product is you were using, and how modge podge compares to other products out there you have used?

Oh, and the tree stump is coming along VERY nicely, can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jun 18, 2012)

Revell I use selleys fast curing liquid nails. In the green and yellow tube.
Modge podge was all right, I used it on areas that weren't going to be subjected to a lot of moisture. It wipes down well but I haven't really had to scrub any thing coated with it to test its durability.
I use pondtite as my go to sealer for most my rock work now. They both have the same glossy finish.
A small tub will last many DIY projects.


----------



## Revell13 (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks mate, I've been using the standard liquid nails, good to hear the fast cure works as well, have you used crommelin pond sealer at all? I used it on one of my pieces that would likely get splashes from the water feature and it seams to be working well, water beading off it, when I'm finished with this bottle ill try some pondtite.


----------



## dedseayak (Jun 18, 2012)

mad_at_arms said:


> Revell I use selleys fast curing liquid nails. In the green and yellow tube.
> Modge podge was all right, I used it on areas that weren't going to be subjected to a lot of moisture. It wipes down well but I haven't really had to scrub any thing coated with it to test its durability.
> I use pondtite as my go to sealer for most my rock work now. They both have the same glossy finish.
> A small tub will last many DIY projects.



I bought some non-gloss or matte finish mod podge from a craft store and doesn't obviously have a shiny glossy finish  Only used it once on my first (and currently, only) project so far.

*LOVE *the tree trunk!! Gives me great ideas for when my Jungle gets bigger! 

Good job!


----------



## Revell13 (Jun 18, 2012)

You will have to show us how it works out mate


----------



## dedseayak (Jun 19, 2012)

Revell13 said:


> You will have to show us how it works out mate



No intention on high-jacking the thread - BUT - This is sealed with the matte finish Mod Podge.  I made the background with formed bird mesh and paper mache, coated in a few coats of grout and the paint, sealant etc.. First go at making anything for our snakes (made the enclosure also).


----------



## Revell13 (Jun 19, 2012)

Looks good mate, very schmik  
Where are you Mad? We want tree trunk progress!


----------



## bobby-van (Aug 1, 2012)

Any updates on the tree trunk? It's been ages!! Wanna see how it came out.. having thoughts of something similar....


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 1, 2012)

Nah I put it on the back burner.
Been busy with building an outdoor enclosure for my Water dragon and getting an incubator and rack space ready for the breeding season with my geckos.
Plus I'm out of grout.


----------

